# New Year Meal



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy New Year Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are having the usual Greens and BE Peas with a drunken chicken and a ham. Both are injected. Ham with Honey Praline marinade and chicken with Garlic Herb. Here is the bird.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ham is done. Somebody has pinched of a piece. Folks around here are gettin hungry!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Plate!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Yummm...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------

